# Whole House Generators



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> Supposed to be getting a Cummins installed any time now. Can’t wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....”any time” turned into finally this week. Thanks Covid.

Come to find out, mine is not going to be Cummins, but will be Generac.

Bringing up an older thread, I noticed using Generac’s tool on their website that helps you select the model you’d need, they recommend a much bigger one than what I am getting. My electrician said 13 kW is definitely big enough for my 1600 sq ft house running everything if need be. Guy at work said same thing, his electrician recommended a size that was also smaller than what website said.

Is this common?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We were supposed to have a Generac Gennie installed in late Nov/early Dec. Hoping to have it soon. There just has been a backlog in production.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> We were supposed to have a Generac Gennie installed in late Nov/early Dec. Hoping to have it soon. There just has been a backlog in production.


I was told Generac upped everyone’s order to a size bigger because of the long wait, without an up charge . Not sure if there’s truth to that or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

TheLionsFan said:


> I was told Generac upped everyone’s order to a size bigger because of the long wait, without an up charge . Not sure if there’s truth to that or not.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you were told that, but aren't sure if it is true or not, it probably isn't true. It just sounds like another crazy rumor. That would be like buying a 2wd truck, and having the Dealership upgrade you to 4wd for the same price. But I'll ask my wife to ask the question the next time she calls for an update on installation.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Seips85 said:


> I do service on all makes and models....Generac keeps me busy


Do you think that's because there are 10x as many generacs in the field? 

I have had mine (Generac) for almost 15 years. Had to do a coil when it was still under warranty and then last year I needed a new main board. My auto transfer switch was not always working and I would have to start it in manual and then flip it over to auto. Overall I am pretty happy. I do the tune-ups myself.



jiggin is livin said:


> I guess I’m old school. I think pulling out the generator and plugging stuff in is kinda fun. It’s like camping. Plus my kid thinks it’s the coolest thing.


Unless you have a trout stream running under your house like we do. We need the auto transfer switch in case we are out of Dodge and lose power. I have had water in the basement and would like to avoid it in the future.



TheLionsFan said:


> My electrician said 13 kW is definitely big enough for my 1600 sq ft house running everything if need be.


I have a 16/15 kW (16 propane/15 natural gas) Generac. It runs my 2000 sq ft house and the barn which includes a couple tank and pail heaters for the animals. 

*_*

I bought mine from home depot. It was about 3500 regular price, but they had them on sale for 3000. I signed up for a home depot credit card and got another 10% off. About 2800 out the door with tax. I poured the pad, ran the gas line, mounted the breaker box, and ran the wiring up to it. Called a generac certified electrician to do the final hook-ups; he charged me 225. Including materials I purchased for the pad and the rough-in, I was around 3200.

I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

If your having a problem deciding how big a generator you need for your house, ask yourself what will you be using it for? And how long? If it is strictly for emergency power outages (a couple of hours to maybe a couple of days) then you really don't need that big of a generator. I have a portable that I plug in when the power is out (6000 w) and it will run my 2 refrigerators, 1 box freezer, air conditioner/ furnace all lighting (inside and out )TV's, well pump and water heater. I can also run my washer and dryer (or my stove) just not at the same time as the water heater. When I'm running my generator for power during an outage, I will shut off the breaker( 2 pole/20 amp) to the water heater. ( I don't need to heat water during an emergency), I won't do laundry and I probably won't cook a turkey in the oven! 

My 6000w generator gives me about 50 amps of power 
A 15kw (15,000w) will give you around 125 amps. Not only will this run a normal household, but you could sell the extra power to your neighbors!


----------

